# Paphiopedilum wilhelminae



## eggshells (Nov 17, 2013)

Finally blooming and it's a dark one.




Paph. wilhelminae by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. wilhelminae by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## papheteer (Nov 17, 2013)

That's one superb clone!!! Great job!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice twisting to the petals!


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2013)

I like it:clap:

How big is that plant?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 17, 2013)

Long stem on those flowers. I love it when the first flower starts well above the foliage. Great presentation, and lovely flowers too. Great job.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 18, 2013)

Love it. Very nice!


----------



## Stone (Nov 18, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks!



Rick said:


> I like it:clap:
> 
> How big is that plant?



The flowering growth measures 48 cm leaf span tip to tip.


----------



## raymond (Nov 18, 2013)

nice color


----------



## Trithor (Nov 18, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The flowering growth measures 48 cm leaf span tip to tip.



That is huge for a wilhelminae! Or am I mistaken? I always thought the larger plants were praestans, but have never had a clear picture in my own mind as to what distinguishes them


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

Trithor said:


> That is huge for a wilhelminae! Or am I mistaken? I always thought the larger plants were praestans, but have never had a clear picture in my own mind as to what distinguishes them



Actually, I thought the same too. And it was true when I got the plant. It was compact. The biggest flowering growth was about 6" in leaf span 2 unbloomed at one bloomed growth at that time. Then the plant got bigger for some reason. Me and my friend had always suspected that it was probably grown cooler that I am currently growing it hence the increase in growth size. 

The visual difference so far is the leaves are a bit skinny compared to praestans. But, its about the same size. And the flower morphology. Staminoid is totally different than a praestans for sure.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 18, 2013)

I have three 'old original clones which are all very compact, and recently purchased five FS line bred clones. When the new ones arrived they were all much larger (sort of your plants size) I am waiting for these new clones to bloom, because their size makes me a bit uncomfortable with what I have purchased.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I have three 'old original clones which are all very compact, and recently purchased five FS line bred clones. When the new ones arrived they were all much larger (sort of your plants size) I am waiting for these new clones to bloom, because their size makes me a bit uncomfortable with what I have purchased.



That would be interesting to me as well. I have no wild wilhelminae to compare but all three that I purchased as BS plant significantly got bigger when I took them in compare to when I got them. It is not isolated on this species also. I have a few other species that are like this.


----------



## Spaph (Nov 18, 2013)

Stunning clone eggshells! What amazing color form and growing!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 18, 2013)

Really Lovely! Great job flowering it! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2013)

Holy stem Batman!!
Are you sure it's not crossed with malipoense!? oke:


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Holy stem Batman!!
> Are you sure it's not crossed with malipoense!? oke:



:rollhappy: This one doesn't take forever to bloom and open.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2013)

You do grow under lights, right Eggie? That might explain the huge increase in size for the number of plants you referred to. 
When allow to mature and open naturally, the pouch tends to jet forward quit a bit and lots of times the petals will sweep back, giving a more three dimensional look. Does the pouch project forward? The pouch color is a little odd but that could easily be the photography. Overall very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2013)

Superb, for sure!


----------



## emydura (Nov 18, 2013)

Really nice. I like the dorsal in particular. It sure is bigger than my plant.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Great plant and flower color.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 19, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> You do grow under lights, right Eggie? That might explain the huge increase in size for the number of plants you referred to.
> When allow to mature and open naturally, the pouch tends to jet forward quit a bit and lots of times the petals will sweep back, giving a more three dimensional look. Does the pouch project forward? The pouch color is a little odd but that could easily be the photography. Overall very nice.



Yes, under lights 8-10 hrs a day. The pouch is pointing forward and petals swept back a bit. Dorsal is hooded also.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2013)

Very dark color. I like it!


----------



## atlantis (Nov 19, 2013)

As I told you, I find this plant just perfect. Very desirable.

Congrats.!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2013)

eggshells said:


> That would be interesting to me as well. I have no wild wilhelminae to compare but all three that I purchased as BS plant significantly got bigger when I took them in compare to when I got them. It is not isolated on this species also. I have a few other species that are like this.



I think low K has uninhibited the growth in a lot of our plants. I haven't been able to get my wilhelms up to 48 cm, but I've seen a good 20 to 40% increase in lots of species paphs over previous "max size".


----------



## eggshells (Dec 4, 2013)

Rick said:


> I think low K has uninhibited the growth in a lot of our plants. I haven't been able to get my wilhelms up to 48 cm, but I've seen a good 20 to 40% increase in lots of species paphs over previous "max size".



Would it be possible for a plant to increase in foliage size when grown in shade? Something like maximizing surface area to catch sunlight?

@Rick (SK) It still has the 3D appearance. Regardless of natural or artificial light. I think.

Here is an update to showcase two flowers and on a different angle.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 4, 2013)

That really is special! It is interesting to see the brown tones as opposed to the burgundy tones which I am accustomed to. Lovely pictures, thanks for posting an update.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Dec 5, 2013)

I love the color!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2013)

Very nice, the flowers and the photos!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2013)

really nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, I like the 3D look. Is these pictures a true representation of the colors for your plant? Brown on green/yellow just doesn't comput in my head for this species. I'm stuck on the burgandy thing!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks



SlipperKing said:


> Yes, I like the 3D look. Is these pictures a true representation of the colors for your plant? Brown on green/yellow just doesn't comput in my head for this species. I'm stuck on the burgandy thing!



Brownish burgundy petals and dorsal but yellow brown pouch. I think this clone's colour is on the lighter side. That's why it's not heavy on burgundy.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 7, 2013)

These dark flowers look pretty good. 





 And if it's a straight wilhelmine - no, I don't really doubt - the size of this plant is quite huge.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Dec 7, 2013)

OMG ! Totally my kind of paph!! Nice job!! :drool:


----------



## Justin (Dec 7, 2013)

another excellent plant!


----------



## McPaph (Dec 13, 2013)

That is really nice.


----------

